# BASH Contests - IAP Collection Eligible - POLL II



## mark james (Jan 13, 2019)

My apologies, the first poll was set up incorrectly, so please take a minute and vote for *one* contest.  The top three will be designated IAP Collection eligible.

Hi folks, this *IS NOT* a "test poll." So your vote is important.

Additions to the IAP Pen Collection, are limited, and one of the primary avenues is the annual BASH Contests in February.

Previously, I (with guidance/suggestions) from the IAP command center have identified several contests to be "IAP Collection Eligible." This simply means that for several contests, the winner of the contest has the OPTION to donate his/her pen to the collection. If they decline, the option is extended to the runner-up.

This is only an option, with no expectation of a donation. Many have donated pens, others have not - and this is they way it should be.

However, this year I would like the IAP membership to decide which contests this option is extended to. Let's limit it to the top three contests by way of a vote.

(Looking towards next year, I will make another poll in a few months to consider having a seperate dedicated contest within the BASH and/or Summer Extravaganza for the IAP Collection. That way no one will enter unless they are already comfortable donating a pen; we could then allow the top 2-3 pens to be added to the collection. But that will be put to a vote in a few months).

So please vote, and feedback is welcomed. This Collection is the property of IAP, so it represents you.

Soon to be announced: The IAP Collection will be displayed at three AAW Chapters in NJ/DEL and the 2019 MPG in 2019. It is getting around.


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2019)

Let's try this dance again.

First up, let me know if you could only vote ones, and if the votes are hidden.

Thanks.


----------



## JessePens (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, it only let me vote once.
The results were hidden until after I voted.


----------



## Loucurr (Jan 13, 2019)

Another option would be “Best of Show (Bash)”. Put all contest winners from the bash into a poll and let members vote for their favorite and then that pen would be added to the collection.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks Mark,  Ya thru me under the bus........

How about the *Pen Stand / Pen Box *contest.......

These are the only thing that makes a good pen look great  !!!!


----------



## CREID (Jan 13, 2019)

I only voted for one and the votes are not hidden


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 13, 2019)

I voted same as Curt. With same results.


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2019)

gimpy said:


> Thanks Mark,  Ya thru me under the bus........
> 
> How about the *Pen Stand / Pen Box *contest.......
> 
> These are the only thing that makes a good pen look great  !!!!



No slight intended Terre

I agree on the pairing of a pen with a matching box, just a storage problem.  Same with the Freestyle contest.  Storing 50-60-70+ pens is a bit easier than storing multiple boxes, and individual containers for a freestyle project.

Someday someone else will need to tend to the IAP Collection so I'd like to keep it manageable.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2019)

I voiced my opinion in your first thread so I did not vote in this one because I do not agree.  Just an opinion.


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2019)

gimpy said:


> Thanks Mark,  Ya thru me under the bus........
> 
> How about the *Pen Stand / Pen Box *contest.......
> 
> These are the only thing that makes a good pen look great  !!!!



So true Terre, as is highlighted here.

Segmented pens look awesome in matching boxes and stands!


----------



## gimpy (Jan 13, 2019)

mark james said:


> gimpy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mark,  Ya thru me under the bus........
> ...



I know Mark, I’m just busting on you


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2019)

A Vote reminder bump.


----------



## mark james (Jan 16, 2019)

Poll is closed:

Kitless, Segmented and Pretty Wood Pen Contests will be "IAP Collection Eligible."

Thank you to all who voted, as it was close for #2 and #3. Every vote was important and those who voted decided the outcome.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 16, 2019)

I plan to appeal, I don’t think all the votes were counted and lobbyists played to big of a role in the outcome and the line was to long and NONE of my dead relatives had a chance to vote.  Completely Unfair! BUT, I am fine with outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Jan 16, 2019)

MRDucks2 said:


> I plan to appeal, I don’t think all the votes were counted and lobbyists played to big of a role in the outcome and the line was to long and NONE of my dead relatives had a chance to vote.  Completely Unfair! BUT, I am fine with outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Ok, Ok, settle down Ducky.  Just because I am such a nice guy and will pander to the interests of being fair, I'll allow you and your dead relatives an opportunity to vote some more:  Ducky's dead relatives votes.  Just be patient, and vote until the "Pen Patrol" comes knocking.

FYI, (truly), all the silly angst was decided, debated, discussed, beaten to a dead-horse-pulp a few years ago.  But it's nice to revisit history, makes us glad that we can evolve, accept decisions and move on.


----------



## pjkoths (Jan 17, 2019)

Boy that was a quick poll!!


----------



## mark james (Jan 17, 2019)

pjkoths said:


> Boy that was a quick poll!!



3 days - that is the typical for the BASH unless additional rounds are needed.


----------

